# Looking for work in Benidorm or Murcia City



## captain-scarlett (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello all, I am new here today as I figured this another avenue to try and find work in Benidorm or Murcia City. I am a chef manager and masseur. Doing the classic walk the streets and hand out your CV just is not working at the moment, so I was hoping word of mouth just may.

Any leads are very appreciated,
Thanks for reading and enjoy your day.

Captain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

captain-scarlett said:


> Hello all, I am new here today as I figured this another avenue to try and find work in Benidorm or Murcia City. I am a chef manager and masseur. Doing the classic walk the streets and hand out your CV just is not working at the moment, so I was hoping word of mouth just may.
> 
> Any leads are very appreciated,
> Thanks for reading and enjoy your day.
> ...


Hi & welcome

sadly you seem to be finding out the hard way just how bad things are here at the moment

I presume you are trawling the local english & spanish press too?

other than that I can't think of anything, except have you been to the local employment offices?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

captain-scarlett said:


> Hello all, I am new here today as I figured this another avenue to try and find work in Benidorm or Murcia City. I am a chef manager and masseur. Doing the classic walk the streets and hand out your CV just is not working at the moment, so I was hoping word of mouth just may.
> 
> Any leads are very appreciated,
> Thanks for reading and enjoy your day.
> ...


I assume from your profile you're an American citizen, which may not help if you need a work permit???? Altho that said, there is a huge unemployment crisis in Spain, as you're finding out. I havent really got any suggestions other than keep on keeping on??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I assume from your profile you're an American citizen, which may not help if you need a work permit???? Altho that said, there is a huge unemployment crisis in Spain, as you're finding out. I havent really got any suggestions other than keep on keeping on??
> 
> Jo xxx


ooh I missed the American bit!!!


if that's the case there really isn't much point looking for a job, is there? - it's not legal without a work permit - and you can't get a work permit without a job..............

and it's highly unlikely that a permit would be granted by the spanish govt atm for a chef or masseur when there are probably hundreds of thousands of unemployed people just as qualified who don't need work permits.......................


----------



## captain-scarlett (Sep 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> ooh I missed the American bit!!!
> 
> 
> if that's the case there really isn't much point looking for a job, is there? - it's not legal without a work permit - and you can't get a work permit without a job..............
> ...


I live and have lived in Europe for some time now, I am a resident here........no problems with work permits or anything. Just looking for work. I live in Torrevieja, handed out 150 CV,s, Benidorm 250 CV,s, On-line job hunters........the works. The unemployment office here only had jobs........OUTSIDE of Spain......as it is summer time and almost no one posts jobs in the job service because its cheaper to have illegal workers....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

captain-scarlett said:


> I live and have lived in Europe for some time now, I am a resident here........no problems with work permits or anything. Just looking for work. I live in Torrevieja, handed out 150 CV,s, Benidorm 250 CV,s, On-line job hunters........the works. The unemployment office here only had jobs........OUTSIDE of Spain......as it is summer time and almost no one posts jobs in the job service because its cheaper to have illegal workers....



Have you worked in Spain/Europe already? Have you got your SS number and paid into the Spanish system??

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

captain-scarlett said:


> I live and have lived in Europe for some time now, I am a resident here........no problems with work permits or anything. Just looking for work. I live in Torrevieja, handed out 150 CV,s, Benidorm 250 CV,s, On-line job hunters........the works. The unemployment office here only had jobs........OUTSIDE of Spain......as it is summer time and almost no one posts jobs in the job service because its cheaper to have illegal workers....


wow - how did you get resident visa & a work permit as a USC?

I ask, not for me, but because it's a question which comes up often & it would be great to be able to point them in the right direction


----------



## captain-scarlett (Sep 7, 2011)

jojo said:


> Have you worked in Spain/Europe already? Have you got your SS number and paid into the Spanish system??
> 
> Jo xx


I have everything, I have lived and worked in England and Europe for 10 years. I have paid into the British and Spanish systems.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

captain-scarlett said:


> I have everything, I have lived and worked in England and Europe for 10 years. I have paid into the British and Spanish systems.



Ok, I guess thats half the battle, I assune you can speak Spanish. So the way that the Spanish tend to find their work is by who they know - networking!? What about call centres?? I know in my area, there are many call centers, that sell holidays, timeshare, insurance, advertising space - to British?? I cant think of anything else

Jo xxx


----------



## captain-scarlett (Sep 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> wow - how did you get resident visa & a work permit as a USC?
> 
> I ask, not for me, but because it's a question which comes up often & it would be great to be able to point them in the right direction


I got mine almost 10 years ago, when things were a lot easier........if I tried now, probably would not get one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

captain-scarlett said:


> I got mine almost 10 years ago, when things were a lot easier........if I tried now, probably would not get one.


ah well, it was worth asking.................


----------

